# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Cẩm nang ăn - chơi ở Phuket - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Đảo du lịch nổi tiếng của Thái Lan thu hút du khách bởi những điểm vui chơi về đêm sôi động, những bãi biển nước xanh cát trắng quyến rũ, thức ăn phong phú và ngon miệng… Chuyến đi Phuket của bạn sẽ càng trọn vẹn với những nhà hàng và điểm vui chơi sau đây:* 

*1. Địa chỉ nhà hàng, quán ăn*


*Lim’s Restaurant*

Một trong những nhà hàng tốt nhất ở Phuket sở hữu không gian kiến trúc Thái Lan hiện đại, đẹp và khác biệt. Nhà hàng có thực đơn cho 2 người gồm gà nướng, bánh tôm, salad tôm, gỏi cuốn Việt Nam và nhiều món ăn đặc trưng của người Thái.

_Địa chỉ: Soi 7 đường Prabaramee, bãi biển Kalim; +66 (0) 7634 4834; mở cửa hàng ngày từ 6h30 pm-11h00 pm. Giá ở mức trung bình._

*Acqua*

Đây là một trong những nhà hàng phong cách Ý tuyệt nhất ở Phuket. Ông chủ của nơi này là đầu bếp nổi tiếng người Ý, đã từng phục vụ tại nhiều nhà hàng hàng đầu ở Phuket. Đến đây bạn được thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng của ẩm thực Ý và có thể được ông chủ dễ mến chia sẻ về bí quyết nấu nướng.

_Địa chỉ: Prabaramee Road, Kalim Bay; +66 (0) 7661 8127; mở cửa hàng ngày từ 5 pm-11h00 pm. Mức giá tương đối cao._

*Kan Eang @ Pier*

Nhà hàng phục vụ phong phú các món ăn nhưng đồ Thái và hải sản được đánh giá cao hơn. Đặc biệt là các món nướng hải sản với nguyên liệu tươi rói ngay tại địa phương.

_Địa chỉ: Ngay gần bến tàu vịnh Chalong; +66 (0) 7638 1212; mở cửa hàng ngày: 7 am-11 pm; mức giá trung bình_

*Baan Rim Pa*

Được mệnh danh là “nhà hàng trên mỏm đá” ở phía Bắc vịnh Patong. Vừa thưởng thức các đặc sản ẩm thực Thái, bạn vừa có thể ngồi ngắm nhìn những con sóng bền bỉ vỗ vào mỏm đá. Vào lúc 7h00 tối hàng ngày (trừ thứ hai) có biểu diễn Piano tại quầy Bar.

_Địa chỉ: Đường Prabaramee, Bãi biển Patong; +66 (0) 7634 0789; mở cửa cả ngày đến nửa đêm. Mức giá trung bình_

*Raya House*

Raya House, Phuket Hoạt động đã 17 năm, đây là địa điểm lý tưởng dành cho những ai đam mê ẩm thực Thái theo kiểu Phuket. Món “tủ” ở đây là cua với cà ri và nước cốt dừa.

_Địa chỉ: Đường New Dibuk, thị trấn Phuket (tạo ngã tư với đường Phuket); mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10h00 am-11h00 pm;+66 (0) 7621 8155. Mức giá trung bình._

*2. Đi chơi buổi tối*


*Siam Indigo*

Trong khuôn viên một tòa nhà 90 tuổi, Siam Indigo là tên gọi nhà hàng kiêm quán bar với nhiều món ăn của Thái. Buổi tối, nhâm nhi ly cocktail và nhìn ngắm Phuket mang lại cảm giác khu thú vị cho du khách.

_Địa chỉ: Đường Phang Nga, thị trấn Phuket; +66 (0)7 625 6697; mở cửa từ thứ hai đến thứ bảy, từ 2 pm đến nửa đêm._

*Ka Jok See*

Chính thức hoạt động từ cách đây 10 năm, nhà hàng kiêm quán bar này là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho chuyến du ngoạn Phuket về đêm. Bên trong không gian Ka Jok See trưng bày nhiều bức tranh, tác phẩm điêu khắc tiêu biểu của nghệ thuật Thái. Về đêm, nơi đây còn là không gian sôi động của những điệu nhạc nhảy đầy sức sống.

_Địa chỉ: Đường Takua Pa, thị trấn Phuket; +66 (0) 7621 7903; mở cửa từ thứ ba đến thứ bảy, 7h30 pm đến nửa đêm._

*Seduction Beach Club & Disco*

Những tín đồ của âm nhạc hiện đại chắc chắn sẽ không phải thất vọng khi đến đây. Seduction có biểu diễn nhiều phong cách âm nhạc như Hiphop, R&B, nhạc DJ…

_Địa chỉ: Soi Bangla, Patong; mở cửa hàng ngày, từ 10h00 pm đến 4h00 am,_

*Sanaeha Phuket*

Nơi này dành cho những ai muốn thưởng thức biểu diễn nhạc sống, là địa điểm yêu thích của người địa phương. Ban nhạc ở đây biểu diễn những bản nhạc Thái thịnh hành nhất theo phong cách riêng của họ.

_Địa chỉ: đường Yaowarat, thị trấn Phuket; +66 (0) 7621 8515; mở cửa từ thứ 3 đến thứ 7, từ 6h00 pm đến nửa đêm_

*3. Các bãi biển*


*Patong*

Patong Beach (tiếng Việt: Bãi Chuối) là một bãi tắm rất nổi tiếng nằm về phía Tây của thành phố Phuket. Đây được xem là thiên đường về du lịch biển với đầy đủ cơ sở vật chất và thể thao dưới biển. Hàng năm, chỉ riêng bãi biển Patong đã đón hàng triệu du khách đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Bãi biển Patong còn nổi tiếng với hoạt động du lịch về đêm và là nơi có sự đa dạng về sắc tộc, ngoài người Thái, ở đây còn có người Hoa, người Mã Lai, và đặc biệt là cộng đồng người Việt Nam.

*Surin*

Mặc dù nổi tiếng đối với các du khách, nhưng bãi biển Surin không phải là nơi tập trung của những resort đông đúc, mà nó giống như một làng nằm ven biển. Bãi cát trắng trải dài và nước màu xanh ngọc đã đảm bảo nó luôn là điểm đến của các du khách và là nơi ưa thích của người bản địa.

*Nai Yang*

Dải bờ biển phía Tây của Phuket là nơi tập trung những bãi tắm nổi tiếng sóng biển êm đềm, nước trong xanh, ấm áp. Bãi Nai Yang là chốn yên tĩnh để những đôi uyên ương tránh xa những ồn ào. Có chăng chỉ là tiếng máy bay cất và hạ cánh vì nơi đây rất gần sân bay Phuket.

*Kata Yai và Kata Noi*

Biển Kata đẹp và yên bình nhất với dòng nước xanh, sạch và cát mịn. Biển Kata nổi tiếng với 2 bãi tắm Kata Yai và Kata Noi. Phía Bắc của Kata là dải san hô với thế giới san hô lấp lánh sắc màu và các loài cá kéo dài cho tới đảo Poo.

*Bãi biển Banana (Haad Hin Kluay)*

Nằm giữa biển Bang Tao về phía Nam và Nai Thon về phía Bắc, bãi biển này rất gần với Trisara Resort. Bãi tắm này nằm khuất nên không dễ để tìm ra, cách tốt nhất là hỏi thăm người địa phương. Lối đi cũng không phù hợp với trẻ nhỏ.

*Bang Tao*

Biển Bang Tao Beach, PhuketKéo dài hơn 8 km, bãi biển Bang Tao là bãi biển dài thứ hai ở Phuket và là thiên đường của nhà trọ, resorts và khách sạn loại trung bình. Bãi biển Bang Tao đã thực sự thu hút sự chú ý của các du khách. Bãi biển dài và nước biển rất ấm áp. Có những thời điểm trong năm một vài phần của vịnh nổi lên trên mặt nước hay chìm hòan toàn trong nước vào những mùa còn lại của năm, đặc biệt là ở phần cực nam của bãi biển.

*4. Những điểm tham quan, vui chơi hấp dẫn*


*Thể thao trên biển*

Water sports, Phuket, Thái LanBạn có thể thuê dụng cụ dành cho các môn thể thao trên biển rất dễ dàng tại Phuket. Bạn có thể chơi đua mô tô nước jet-skiing, lặn biển, lướt ván… Kết hợp chơi thể thao trên biển và khám phá những hòn đảo nhỏ ở Phuket sẽ để lại những kỷ niệm khó quên.

*Tham quan tượng Phật*

Tượng Phật ở PhuketPhuket có rất nhiều ngôi chùa Phật giáo và nhà thờ Hồi giáo. Nổi bật tại đây là bức tượng Phật tổ cao 45 mét, uy nghiêm tại Phuket, cao hơn 400 mét so với mực nước biển.



Xem show diễn Phuket FantaSea/Siam Nirimit
Phuket FantaseaPhuket FantaSea là chương trình biểu diễn lớn nhất trên đảo Phuket với rất nhiều vũ công, diễn viên, các loài động vật… trong không gian nhà hát 3000 chỗ ngồi. Trước show diễn, du khách có thể thưởng thức một bữa tiệc buffet hoành tráng. Show diễn khác cũng hoành tráng không kém là Siam Nirimit với sự góp mặt của nhiều người mẫu nổi tiếng, trình diễn các ca khúc hay, các điệu nhảy…

*Công viên nước Splash Jungle*

Mở cửa từ năm 2010, đây là một trong những điểm hấp dẫn nhất thiếu nhi ở Phuket. Mặc dù diện tích không lớn nhưng nơi đây rất sạch sẽ và có đầy đủ hồ bơi, khu trượt nước, các trò chơi dành cho trẻ nhỏ.

_Địa chỉ: 65 Moo 4, Thanon Maikhao, Thalang Phuket; +66 (0)76 372 111; mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10 am-6 pm; giá vé người lớn: 1.295 baht, trẻ nhỏ (5-12 tuổi): 650 baht, dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí_

*Chợ cuối tuần Phuket*

Quy mô khu chợ này nhỏ hơn so với Chợ cuối tuần ở Bangkok song độ hấp dẫn thì không thua kém nhiều. Chợ mở cửa vào thứ bảy và chủ nhật từ lúc 9h00 sáng, với rất nhiều hàng hóa không chỉ dành cho khách du lịch. Bạn có thể mua thực phẩm, quần áo, trang sức, đồ nội thất…

_Địa chỉ: Đường Chaofa West, gần chùa Naka_

*Phố cổ Phuket*

Được hình thành từ thế kỷ 19, 1/4 diện tích thị trấn Phuket ngày nay vẫn còn những nét xưa cũ như từ thuở ban đầu. Khu này có nhiều nhà hàng, quán bar, cửa hàng lưu niệm do những người gốc Malaysia và Ấn Độ quản lý. Ngoài ra còn nhiều ngôi chùa của người Hoa, bảo tàng văn hóa, tu viện…


_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Phuket rất đẹp
Đúng là viên ngọc quý của TL

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Tl ngay canh đi du lịch chắc ko quá đắt nhỉ

----------


## loplipop

Đọc 1 hồi quá tuyệt
Đến TL mà ko du lịch Phuket thì quá phí

----------


## quanghuy00

hồi trước xem bộ phim The Beach do leonardo dicaprio đóng hay cực kỳ, khi đó ước gì sau này được đi đến hòn đảo đó xem ntn

----------


## nguyentham1711

E nghe nói ở đây được mệnh danh là thiên đường du lịch chưa có dịp đi dạo này kinh tế khó khăn quá

----------


## andynguyen

Thông tin bổ ích quá... cảm ơn chủ topic đã chia sẻ

----------


## huyanhvcb

Mình đã ăn ở *Raya House* , một địa chỉ hay, các món ăn trình bầy đẹp và rất ngon

----------


## dung89

Ngay cái pic đầu nhìn đã ấn tượng quá rồi

----------

